# Need help w/semi-clogged toilet!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, no "full of crap" jokes! :moon :doh

Anybody in the roto-rooter type business? The old plunger has worked a few times, but problem keeps coming back (other toilets work fine). No overflows, just slow draining. We're on Garcon Point.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

On Garcon too, probably drain line backed up.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I will tell you this, many times when mine clogged up, the plumber's snake worked where the plunger failed. You can get one at Lowe's or HD for about $25. Mine is a Ridgid I got at HD several years ago.

It looks like a big spring that you crank down in there and crank a few times and then crank it out. It's saved me many times.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I had a toliet that always stopped up and the rest in the house did not. I took it off and outside and turned it upside down. An ink pen was in the toliet and kept the solids from going down. Re-installed and no problems.*


----------

